# Want to have uk tel number in Ireland



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

Ok - I'm job hunting for a job in the uk while based in Ireland. The very few agents I have spoken to have asked do I have a uk number they could contact me at. I suspect they may be using this as a test to determine if I actually am based in London (I have stated in my cv that I  currently living in London)

so - my question is, is it possible to buy/order a ready to go phone while based in Ireland from the uk which would have a uk number


----------



## Marietta (9 Jun 2010)

A friend of mine lives in the UK and works for an Irish based company, she has a mobile phone contract with O2 in Ireland. You will need to find someone in the UK willing to take out a mobile phone contract in your name and unless you have a good buddy or family member living there it will be difficult. Another option is to try and get a 'pay as you go' UK mobile phone.


----------



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

Marietta said:


> A friend of mine lives in the UK and works for an Irish based company, she has a mobile phone contract with O2 in Ireland. You will need to find someone in the UK willing to take out a mobile phone contract in your name and unless you have a good buddy or family member living there it will be difficult. Another option is to try and get a 'pay as you go' UK mobile phone.



Well ya - that'sy question. Can u order a ready to go phone from Ireland which will give a uk number so as people in the uk can ring me from the uk by them dialling a uk number even though I will be based in Ireland.


----------



## Towger (9 Jun 2010)

Blueface offer this http://www.blueface.ie/services/virtualnumbers.aspx

No connections etc


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jun 2010)

Can you not just go up North and buy a pay as you go phone?


----------



## bluemac (9 Jun 2010)

blueface do it and forward to your home number if you dont want the very good VOIP system.. Skype do it and several others used them for years cost about 5 a month on top of your package though... but you can get unlimited free calls to uk... make sure you choose a uk number from the area you want to work... no one in london is interested with some one with a manchester number..


----------



## mrblues (9 Jun 2010)

[broken link removed] offer this as a service, having several dialing code numbers on one sim card but probably overkill for what you need. I'd go up North and buy a prepay sim like @dereko1969 suggested.


----------



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

Ok- going up north and getting a ready to go is the perfect solution.
Thanks everyone. 

One stupid question though - presumably if I get one from the north, no one will know by looking at the number that the phone is a northern phone as opposed to say, a London phone right? 

As in - say if I buy one in cork, no one knows in Dublin it's a cork phone as the prefix is 086/7.
Presumably they have a similar system in the uk right? (albeit not specifically 086/7)

also - presumably given that I would actually be based in Ireland, people ringing from the uk will be able to ring me no problem right? Or must u set up some roaming thingy?


----------



## mathepac (9 Jun 2010)

Buying a UK pay-as-you-go and using it down here may not work. It will have to have roaming switched on for starters and anyone ringing the phone will have to be told to prefix the number with +44 (a bit of a give-away that OP is not UK-based) and they will need to be told they will be paying roaming charges on calls connecting to that phone.


----------



## Dirac (9 Jun 2010)

Sorry Mac youre a bit off the mark there......

The northern pay as you go can be dialled from the UK without the dialler incurring aditional charges as it is the owner of the phone who has to pay the roaming element of the incoming call. So basically the OP will need to keep some credit on the phone or top it up online to allow the calls to come through.

The person dialling the phone will not need to dial the +44 etc as they are calling from the UK already according to what the OP wants to do.


----------



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> Buying a UK pay-as-you-go and using it down here may not work. It will have to have roaming switched on for starters and anyone ringing the phone will have to be told to prefix the number with +44 (a bit of a give-away that OP is not UK-based) and they will need to be told they will be paying roaming charges on calls connecting to that phone.



Hmm... Ok. Are you sure this is how it works?
Obviously if agents have to dial +44 before it then I'm rumbled.

Now that I think of it, I have a feeling that when I am on holidays abroad with friends, I think I do need to include 353 when ringing - although not when textung fir some reason ? Am I remembering this correctly or am I mistaken ? 

Anyway around this?


----------



## Dirac (9 Jun 2010)

Roaming is already switched on PAYG phones in the UK.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jun 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> Hmm... Ok. Are you sure this is how it works?
> Obviously if agents have to dial +44 before it then I'm rumbled.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I have a feeling that when I am on holidays abroad with friends, I think I do need to include 353 when ringing - although not when textung fir some reason ? Am I remembering this correctly or am I mistaken ?
> ...



There is no need to use +44/+353 when a mobile is roaming.


----------



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

Ok - so to sum up, most people believe that if I get a pay as you go phone up north then any agents ringing that phone won't know the difference ?

Do northern phones have a different prefix than London mobile phones (e.g. 087 instead if 086 - or whatever the uk equivalent us)

lastly - the dial tone is always different when you ring an irish phone that is abroad (more of a long beep).  Would this also happen if agents were ringing my northern phone with me in Dublin? Or would it be the same ring-ring sound as if I was in the uk?


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jun 2010)

*Ok - so to sum up, most people believe that if I get a pay as you go phone up north then any agents ringing that phone won't know the difference ?
* 
Correct.

*Do northern phones have a different prefix than London mobile phones (e.g. 087 instead if 086 - or whatever the uk equivalent us)
* 
It will still be 07, no matter where in the uk it is.
*
lastly - the dial tone is always different when you ring an irish phone that is abroad (more of a long beep).  Would this also happen if agents were ringing my northern phone with me in Dublin? Or would it be the same ring-ring sound as if I was in the uk?*

It may give a longer gap before ringing, but poor signal could do the same .


----------



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

Ok - thanks. 
Just to clarify on the last point though, so you are sure it doesn't hive the repeated long beep that happens when you ring an irish phone that is overseas from Ireland but instead gives the same ringing tone that occurrs when you normally ring someone yes?

In which case, under what circumstances exactly does the long beep ringing tone occur ?


----------



## Pat Bateman (9 Jun 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> Ok - thanks.
> Just to clarify on the last point though, so you are sure it doesn't hive the repeated long beep that happens when you ring an irish phone that is overseas from Ireland but instead gives the same ringing tone that occurrs when you normally ring someone yes?
> 
> In which case, under what circumstances exactly does the long beep ringing tone occur ?


 
It will DEFINITELY be a normal ring tone.


----------



## zxcvbnm (9 Jun 2010)

Ok - one last question. I already have an old handset lying around. So if I go to Belfast, all I need to ask for in any old phone shop is a ready-to-go sim card yes?

Someone else mentioned roaming is automatic do I don't need to specifically request that no ?

And I can then just top up online?


----------



## laughter189 (9 Jun 2010)

Your old handset may need to be unlocked  for you to use the sim you buy in Belfast .

There are so many variable answers to your questions on this thread , that the only way in my opinion , is for you to try out all the above options , until you find a solution .

If only your prospective employers would agree to contact you by email ..........


----------



## Dirac (10 Jun 2010)

Depends on what network you old phone was on in. If you used to use it on Vodafone, buy a PAYG SIM on Vodafone in Northern Ireland or from ebay etc and you it'll work without unlocking.
Same for O2


----------



## maybelline (10 Jun 2010)

Pat Bateman said:


> It will DEFINITELY be a normal ring tone.


 
Not necessarily! Also one bonus to this plan will be that their numbers won't be blocked...


----------



## zxcvbnm (10 Jun 2010)

maybelline said:


> Not necessarily! Also one bonus to this plan will be that their numbers won't be blocked...


 
Ok - well in that case, exactly in what instance does the long beep ring tone occur and what instance does the regular ring-ring tone occur?


----------



## Pat Bateman (10 Jun 2010)

maybelline said:


> Not necessarily! Also one bonus to this plan will be that their numbers won't be blocked...


 
The OP's query is whether someone in the UK calling a UK mobile (while that mobile is in the Republic of Ireland) would be able to deduce the mobile's current location from any variation in the ring tone.

There's no "not necessarily" about it...they wouldn't.


----------



## zxcvbnm (11 Jun 2010)

And finally - one last clarification, if someone in the uk rings another ukmibile while that receiving mobile is in Ireland, they definitely don't have to dial 44 first ?


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> And finally - one last clarification, if someone in the uk rings another ukmibile while that receiving mobile is in Ireland, they definitely don't have to dial 44 first ?


 
They do not.


----------



## maybelline (11 Jun 2010)

Pat Bateman said:


> The OP's query is whether someone in the UK calling a UK mobile (while that mobile is in the Republic of Ireland) would be able to deduce the mobile's current location from any variation in the ring tone.
> 
> There's no "not necessarily" about it...they wouldn't.


 
Someone in Ireland calling a Irish mobile that happens to be in the UK will hear a slightly different ringtone, hence my comment.


----------



## zxcvbnm (11 Jun 2010)

Well that's the issue. Recently I rang an Irish mobile in Denmark from my Irish mobile while I was here in Ireland and I heard the repeated long beep ringtone as opposed to the usual ring-ring tone. 

Is this not the equivalent of someone in the uk ringing a uk mobile when the receiving uk mobile is here in Ireland  ? 
Or is there some special unique relationship between Ireland and the uk which prevents this from happening?


----------



## Pat Bateman (11 Jun 2010)

maybelline said:


> Someone in Ireland calling a Irish mobile that happens to be in the UK will hear a slightly different ringtone, hence my comment.


 
No they will not.

There is no discernible clue from the ringtone to indicate that an Irish mobile phone is in the UK or vice versa.

And someone in the UK calling a UK mobile which happens to be in Ireland does not have to add a +44 prefix.

Purchasing a UK mobile and using it in Ireland will solve the OP's issue.


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2010)

The ringing tone is an audio file played back across the line by the host network the receiving phone is on. The UK and Ireland use pretty much the same ringing tone, so it's unlikely a caller will know the difference.


----------



## yygaurav (30 Nov 2010)

Try 
www.mydivert.com
www.localphone.com


----------

